
Add First Party Support for AdBlock Plus-Style Blocklists in Gecko/GeckoView - smnthermes
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1519197
======
saagarjha
This sounds like a good idea, but I'm annoyed that the bug conflates "AdBlock
Plus-style lists" with "ad blocking". AdBlock Plus lists are useful in
blocking arbitrary unwanted content; for example, I block DuckDuckGo's stuff
on its homepage below the search bar. Having support for full AdBlock Plus
lists (essentially allowing something like uBlock in the browser itself) would
do much to allow for powerful blocking while still having the performance
advantages of Manifestv3/Content Blocker filtering. Associating it with ad
blocking, especially if there will be default "ad block" lists included,
complicates this issue unnecessarily.

------
newscracker
Blocklists supported by the browser would be a good idea, but what makes
Firefox with uBlock Origin more powerful than Safari with a blocklist (and no
uBlock Origin anymore) is that you can’t remove annoyances easily or block
certain elements quickly. One could argue that this feature is not used by
many average users, but Firefox hasn’t been the browser of the average user
for a long time. So it’s all the more important that it doesn’t ignore its
evangelists and power users.

There is a place for browser native blocklists. There is still a worthy and
much needed place for uBlock Origin in that world. An API where an extension
could tell the browser to remember what elements to block (not just URLs)
could help. But this is probably better implemented by absorbing, into the
browser, (some or most of) the work that uBlock Origin has done.

------
Ded7xSEoPKYNsDd
This bug is a year old, and Firefox Preview / Fenix has in the meantime gained
support for uBlock. Considering that's mentioned as motivation for native
support, I'm not sure this is still planned?

